# cute



## qaqa85

How to say cute in Catalan?

Example: Maya(female name) cute. 

It is something like an adjective for Maya.


----------



## merquiades

Hi.  I think for cute you could say "maca" or "guapa", both are the feminine forms. I've never heard of "maya".


----------



## dialecte

Hello.

Apart from what merquiades says, you can also say "bufona", usually for children and little things, but not only. Depending on the context.


----------



## qaqa85

If I want to say. He is cute / she is cute.

Can I say: es guapa / ella es guapa

Is it correct?


----------



## merquiades

He is cute: és guapo, She is cute: és guapa


----------



## Agró

merquiades said:


> He is cute: és guap, She is cute: és guapa


És guap*o*.


----------



## merquiades

Agró said:


> És guap*o*.


 
Ahhhhh, sí, tens raó.  M'estranya que hagi una -o.  En realitat, jo he vist només la forma femenina, guapa.


----------



## merquiades

Agró said:


> És guap*o*.


 
No és una paraula catalana? És catalañol?  Ho dic perquè no hi ha mots -o en català.


----------



## Agró

merquiades said:


> No és una paraula catalana? És catalañol?  Ho dic perquè no hi ha mots -o en català.


Exacte, un castellanisme.

*guapo -a   *

[del cast. _guapo_, d'origen incert, potser del ll. _vappa_ 'vi insípid; brètol' a través del fr. ant. dial. i argòtic _wape, gouape_ 'insuls, brètol']

_ adj_  Bell, bonic. _Tens una filla molt guapa. Des de la finestra es veuen unes vistes guapes de debò._


----------



## ernest_

merquiades said:


> Ho dic perquè no hi ha mots -o en català.



Sí que n'hi ha. N'hi ha acabats en -o àtona (_fondo_, _totxo_, _veto_, _bitxo_, _carro_ ...) , en -o tònica (_dicció_, _operació_, _formació_ ...) i terminacions verbals (_torno_, _surto_, _escolto_ ...).


----------



## merquiades

ernest_ said:


> Sí que n'hi ha. N'hi ha acabats en -o àtona (_fondo_, _totxo_, _veto_, _bitxo_, _carro_ ...) , en -o tònica (_dicció_, _operació_, _formació_ ...) i terminacions verbals (_torno_, _surto_, _escolto_ ...).


 
Sí, clar... Les terminacions verbals de la primera persona (surto, escolto) i els mots acabats en ó tónica (formació,operació) n'hi ha molts.  Em vaig expressar malament.  Em referia només als mots amb -o àtona.  Les paraules que esmentes... fondo, totxo, bitxo, veto, carro, guapo... em fa l'efecte que són tots estrangerismes, castellanismes o potser llatinismes.  Tanmateix no dic que estiguin mal dits, estic a favor dels préstecs.


----------



## ernest_

merquiades said:


> Em referia només als mots amb -o àtona.  Les paraules que esmentes... fondo, totxo, bitxo, veto, carro, guapo... em fa l'efecte que són tots estrangerismes, castellanismes o potser llatinismes.  Tanmateix no dic que estiguin mal dits, estic a favor dels préstecs.



Molta gent es pensa que aquesta terminació amb o àtona no és catalana, precisament perquè hi ha molts castellanismes amb o àtona final. Però no és cert. Per exemple fondo no és cap castellanisme, ni tampoc és cap estrangerisme, és un adjectiu totalment català (des del segle XIV, segons el diccionari de l'Enciclopèdia). Això provoca errors per hipercorrecció, com ara dir "el plat fons" (incorrecte), en lloc del "plat fondo" (correcte).


----------



## chics

Bufona, minyona,...

Merquiades, jo sí conec noies catalanes que es diuen Maia, em sembla un nom molt maco.


----------

